# Aqua Zumba



## cazscot (May 20, 2011)

Just been to my first Aqua Zumba class and OMG it was intense!  I feel I get a much better workout than normal Zumba (because of the resistance of the water) or normal aqua aerobics.  I would highly recommend it for anyone trying to loose weight or get fitter .


----------



## alisonz (May 20, 2011)

I looked this up Caz after reading your post on FB, how annoying there is no classes in my area. Have you used the DVD's or did you do it on the Wii? I have to say it looks rather interesting.


----------



## cazscot (May 20, 2011)

alisonz said:


> I looked this up Caz after reading your post on FB, how annoying there is no classes in my area. Have you used the DVD's or did you do it on the Wii? I have to say it looks rather interesting.



Thats so annoying Alison .  I have the DVD but I have only tried it a couple of times as my plantar fascitis is back on my left foot, but I thought it was really good and the instructions were easy to follow (for me at least ).


----------

